# anyone deal with/like kraus faucets



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

i was given a Kraus faucet to install in one of those yuppie/urban condos downtown. I have never heard of kraus. Said they bought it on wayfair.com . usually that means junk.... Its was a pre rinse commercial style faucet, but for residential use. they look alot like a chicago faucet found in commercial kitchens . 

It seemed like a decent faucet, what is everyone's opinion on them, whoever has worked with them.


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

http://www.kraususa.com/kpf-1602-single-lever-pull-out-kitchen-faucet-chrome.html


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

boatcaptplumber said:


> i was given a Kraus faucet to install in one of those yuppie/urban condos downtown. I have never heard of kraus. Said they bought it on wayfair.com . usually that means junk.... Its was a pre rinse commercial style faucet, but for residential use. they look alot like a chicago faucet found in commercial kitchens . It seemed like a decent faucet, what is everyone's opinion on them, whoever has worked with them.


Globe union junk... Just like danze, glacier bay, Pegasus, aqua source, and all the rest. I'll install whatever the customer wants, though. The faucet at my house works fine.


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

ok i have dealt with enough glacier bay and pegasus ....you said enough....that was short and sweet.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I'll install whatever faucet they have but tell them will not warrant your faucet and then they go why not can't cover what we don't sell go back to Maynard's or cheappo have them cover it try to tell them by cheap by twice


----------

